# General > Birdwatching >  Oystercatcher at whaligoe

## drawler

At whaligoe steps the other day i spotted a motionless oystercatcher. It was standing stock still for at least 10 mins staring blankly at the cliff wall in front if it. So long that i started to think it was a fancy wildlife camer in disguise. A cormorant or shag came over from the next rock and started pecking at it. Th e oystrcatcher barely responded, eventually pooping a bit and moving a few inches away. The cormorant/ shag kept annoying it and the oystercatcher was almost competely oblivious even when a feathery tuft was oulled from it or its beak nibbled at.
Eventually the oystercatcher shuffled a foot away to an awkward spot for the other bird to get to and it lost interest.
it was an amazing and surreal thing to watch and i know little about bird behaviour. Is this normal behaviour for an oystercatcher or would it have been ill?

----------

